# Need Help with Leigh Jig!



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I do like this thing, I can see the potential but my half blind dovetails aren't fitting properly.

The pins are what look 1/16" too wide for the tails. I am using a 1/2" dovetail bit (not the 80 which the jig came with as thats for thru dt's). 

No matter what I do, this just isn't fitting!

I'm attaching photos pf the set up and the guide bearings I'm using on the router bit. I can't imagine that this would cause the problem as there is nothing in the documentation about adding or removing bushings on any router template guides.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Generally, the fit is controlled by the cutting depth of the bit. In your case, raising the bit should make the pins more narrow. (explained on page 82 of my older book). Your socket width won't change, but the depth of it will. I'm guessing that's one of the D4 variants from the fingers (?). I'm not sure how the bearing plays into this, if at all. If it's 7/16" OD, I can't see why it would...but I've never tried it.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

but would the height of the pins not match up with the depth of cut in the tails for the shoulder to line up and have gaps? They line up perfectly as is but the issue is that pins are too wide, but if they weren't too wide, they'd fit without gaps.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the roller bearing has too big of an OD, the jig I have uses a bushing attached to the router


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm with Groovy,

Take the bearing out of the equation and use the correct guidebush (7/16ths I think for the D4R). The jig pins will do the rest. If they still don't fit after this, then you need to adjust the height of the cutter.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

gideon said:


> but would the height of the pins not match up with the depth of cut in the tails for the shoulder to line up and have gaps? They line up perfectly as is but the issue is that pins are too wide, but if they weren't too wide, they'd fit without gaps.


That's why I mentioned the sockets would be more shallow, they would need to be recut. I don't think you'll find a way to just cut the pins back and get a good fit with the already cut sockets (unless you do it by hand). I do agree with the other guys about the bushing, but using a bearing would solve the centering problem they sometimes have, if it otherwise worked. If all else fails, you could call Leigh, they have a top notch, useful, and friendly CS department.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i agree with the cutter height needing adjusted.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thanks for all the advice. it was a problem with the bearings vs the 7/16" template guide. 

the tails are still a little wide but that will come with bit height. 

i really like this jig. quite a learning curve but this thing freakin rocks. i can't fathom all the things I can do with this... until i try em all...

this is a dry fit - not even sanded yet.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice looking DTs. I like the Leigh jigs that allow for various spacing rather than being stuck with whatever the template many of the others allows.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Most excellent...well done!:thumbsup:

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad you got that worked out, the Leigh is a top notch device. It can be frustrating to get it set u, but once it's good you can really do some nice stuff.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i had bought one of those ez pro small jigs which was a great idea but poorly executed. 

i can't describe how nice it is to have something which lives up to all the hype. seriously, this is the first tool i have bought which is of this quality. 

i have three orders to work on next week. i'm going to practice different dt's this weekend and see what I can come up with as far as interesting spacing. it is so awesome to be able to make these so that they don't look like your cookie cutter dovetails. i can make anything look totally custom. i cant describe how great this is going to be!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm glad you figured it out, and you seem to be producing nice looking dt's. it's nice to hear enthusiam about a tool, thanks for that.


----------

